# Gaggia Classic - using the pressurised basket



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I had the opportunity today to use a Gaggia Classic with the pressurised basket supplied with all new machines

The only modification done to the machine was a steam wand replacement (upgrade to the Rancilio Steam Wand) which should not have any effect on the pressure through the group head

I found that a significantly coarser grind was needed than I would use with a standard basket, and also a lighter tamp than normal as well

The machine choked up with pre-ground 'espresso grind' coffee which was quite a bit finer than what we ground, but more akin to the particle size I normally use

Once the grinder was dialled in we enjoyed shot after shot of James Gourmet Formula 6 whilst I was teaching my clients the art of extraction and introducing them to the variables of tamping pressure and dose weights, and this was tasting really good - certainly worthy of the acclaim it receives

On both coffees a 17g dose weight worked best, +/- 0.5g of what I would normally use in the standard basket of a Gaggia Classic

There we no jets of water shooting out everywhere but one thing I found a little annoying (and at times frustrating) was the amount of water retained inside the basket and then squeezed out when locking in the portafilter, delaying the placement of the espresso cups until this had cleared.

Whilst it's not essential that a standard basket is purchased I still firmly believe it should be encouraged

I'd be interested to hear what other new machine owners have found to be the difference if you have made the change


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats interesting Glenn, did you use the plastic 'perfect crema' device ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, it worked a treat on a very coarse grind


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Glenn, what grind coarseness did you use, I have a cheap but surprisingly well made DeLonghi in the office which I have so far used with ESE pods and it has a pressurised PF for normal coffee which I have only tried briefly with poor results akin to your fidings.

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

About halfway between filter and espresso. Just finer than I would use for an Aeropress


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool, will run some off on the Mazzer at that sort of setting and give it a whirl and tweak from there, Thanks

Don


----------



## 6bkt9 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Glenn,

I'm a newbie trying to make a decent espresso







I've got the Gaggia Classic which came with the pressurised basket and the plastic perfect crema bit - but this plastic bit got accidentally thrown out (so coffee goes everywhere without it) so I bought the unpressurised basket on advice from this site.

I also bought a Dualit coffee grinder as well and Lavazza Espresso coffee beans. The coffee is better tasting than before although I'm struggling to get a decent Crema from this lot with a very fine grind.

I'm heating the machine with the empty basket etc in it, then putting the coffee into the basket etc once heated (after 10 mins or so) but I'm wondering if perhaps the machine has a fault as it doesn't seem to matter what I do - very little crema.

Any ideas - and do you think perhaps these later machines actually need the perfect crema device to make a good cup (maybe they don't generate as much pressure without it?)

regards

Brett


----------

